# Addon Aktualisieren



## Powerbine (14. März 2010)

also hab mal ne blöde frage da ich jetzt nicht lust und zeit hab mir alles durchzulesen. also wenn ich wow starte schreibt er mir immer das eine neuere Version vom Healbot verfügbar ist.. tja nur wenn ich Blasc 3 Starte sagt er mir immer ich hab schon die aktuelle Version drauf, was aber ned stimmt. Ich kann sie auch ned aktualisieren, warum wieso ? Ich will den nicht deinstallieren und wieder neudraufmachen müssen. Vielleicht kann mir da wer helfen bitte bitte


----------



## Dagonzo (14. März 2010)

Dann liegt es wohl daran, dass die Blasc-Datenbank nicht aktuell ist. Entweder warten bis sie sich bequemen die Datenbank zu aktualisieren, oder das Addon von Hand selbst auf den neuesten Stand bringen.


----------



## Thurraz (14. März 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dann liegt es wohl daran, dass die Blasc-Datenbank nicht aktuell ist. Entweder warten bis sie sich bequemen die Datenbank zu aktualisieren, oder das Addon von Hand selbst auf den neuesten Stand bringen.



nicht nur ... "nicht aktuell" , ebenso lassen sich "sämtliche" blascrafter server daten NICHT mit dem 3er Client herunterladen .. man muss diese zwanghaft von hand runterladen auf der entsprechenden blascrafter site von buffed.. 
(beim klick auf updaten/herunterladen, scheint er zwar was zutun und es sieht auch so aus als wenn was passiert - so ne art "pseudo-installation" sag ich mal , aber weder mit nem fehler oder sonstiges wird man begrüßt)


----------



## Powerbine (14. März 2010)

na toll, aber auf da seite von den addons ist ja das aktuelle verzeichnet nur blasc kennt das ned das is ja besch..... naja dann wart i mal ab und wenn es am dienstag immer noch ned funkt hol i mir was anderes zum addon aktualisieren


----------



## papa123 (28. März 2010)

Habe heute Blasc 3 installiert, und habe sooooo einen Hals. Bei mir hat er bei ROM sämtliche Addons auf 0 gestellt. zB. KillStats hatte ich auf knapp 50000 Kills jetzt 0, oder Lootomatic die Filterliste leer, pbinfo alle Einstellungen weg. So könnte ich alle Addons aufzählen. Ich finde es eine Frechhheit sowas online zu stellen auch wenn es eine Beta-Version ist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. März 2010)

Du kennst den Zweck von Beta-Versionen?

Genau um solche Fehler zu finden, gibt es diese. Deshalb sollten Beta-Versionen auch nicht in "Produktiven" Umgebungen getestet werden, sondenr immer nur in Testumgebungen. In deinem Fall also: Nicht mit deiner "Live"-Version von RoM testen, sondern Backup des Verzeichnisses machen, dann mit diesem Backup testen.


----------



## Nimarella (1. April 2010)

eventuell sollte man dann aber auch eine stabile Version auf der Website verfügbar machen und dies ist momentan nicht ohne weiteres gegeben. Der Website zufolge wird die Version 3 propagiert und da kann man wohl kaum von einer Beta sprechen. Mit sowas vergrault man potentielle Kunden. Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Bei jedem RoM Neustart sind meine UI Einstellungen für die Tonne. Wenn hier nicht schnellstens eine Lösung angeboten wird fliegt diese "Beta" wieder runter.


----------



## Cloudi (3. April 2010)

Hab mir BLASC3 installiert inkl. der WoW- und buffed-Plugins. Wollte den Addonupdater ausprobieren, aber der zeigt mir weder Addons noch Spiele an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nur zu blöd, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen.


----------



## Julana (3. April 2010)

Same here, habs vor ner Stunde oder so runtergeladen. Wollte Add-ons aktualisieren, aber bei mir wird auch nichts angezeigt...
Hoffe irgendwer weiß was das Problem sein könnte^^


----------



## Shacko (3. April 2010)

Hallo ich habe das gleich problem habe mir auch blasc 3 heute runter geladen und wollte auch addon updater ausprobieren aber bei mir steht auch nix genau wie bei dir hoffentlich gibs eine antwort mit einer lösung 

gruß


----------



## BledwarCH (3. April 2010)

Hab das gleiche Problem, nur bei mir hatte es mal funktioniert hab nach den Patch 3.3 ein paar addons geupdatet nun wollte ich heute nochmal machen und hab genau das gleiche, auch schon neu installiert aber hilft net...


----------



## Nioz (4. April 2010)

hallo leuts ich habe leider auch ein prob.




Bei mir stürzt es immer ab wenn ich auf addons aktualisieren will. es kommt auch jedes mal die Fehler meldung das ich meine email angeben muss was ich tuhe. doch leider hilft mir das auch nicht weiter. habt ihr da einen vorschlag für mich?




Mfg Alex


----------



## DenniBoy16 (5. April 2010)

gleiches problem gestern nachmittag installiert und keine addons inner liste: pfade alle gechecktr ist alles korrekt eingestellt


----------



## Steffen Knoll (5. April 2010)

Mir gehts genauso,warum gibt es hier keine Lösung?


----------



## Jay666 (5. April 2010)

Hey Liebes buffed Team,

Ja ich weiß BLASC3 ist nur Beta, aber ich muss mich meinen Vorrednern anschliessen. Kam heute nach Hause und die Update-Funktion zeigt nichts an.

Allerdings funktionierte es vorher. Also Liebe Leutz nicht wundern, hoffe Ihr Jungs arbeitet daran.

Denke wohl morgen (Dienstag) wird sich was ergeben, oder gönnt Ihr denen keine Feiertage?


----------



## Windi (5. April 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

das gleiche Problem auch bei mir.

Neuinstallation von Buffed 3, WOW wird in der Blasc Addon Manager Auswahlliste nicht angezeit.

WOW ist "nur" kopiert, bzw. nach Betriebssystem Neuinstallation nicht neu installiert worden.
WOW.exe und Launcher.exe als Admin ausgeführt.

Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 Ultimate x64.

Lg

Windi


----------



## Etzmolch (5. April 2010)

Habe mir gedacht ich gebe heute mal Blasc3 ne chance und teste das mal etwas aus.
Da werde ich wohl zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort gewesen sein, denn bei mir trat auch das schon mehrfach hier beschriebene Problem auf.
Für mich muss ein Tool, das meine Addons managen soll eigentlich nur eines, es muss funktionieren. Tut es nicht, also wieder weg damit.

Tschüss Blasc, wb Curse Client...


----------



## Julana (6. April 2010)

Das merkwürdigste überhaupt ist, ich starte meinen PC... und es geht oÔ
Keine Ahnung warum, aber unten wurde angezeigt das er Atlas und Atlasloot aktualisiert werden.
Im Addon Manager werden jetzt auch alle Addons angezeigt oÔ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2010)

Mehrere Topics zum gleichen Thema sind etwas verwirrend. Hinterher gibts dann wieder beschwerden dass sich keiner drum kümmert, obwohls bereits beantwortet wurde. :-P

Bei dem Addon-Problem handelte es sich um einen "Bug" in der XML-Datei, die die Addon-Daten an BLASC3 liefert. Das ist seit heute Mittag behoben.


----------



## Cloudi (7. April 2010)

Also bei mir hat sich nichts verändert. Sieht noch immer gleich aus und updaten kann ich auch nichts.


----------



## Jay666 (7. April 2010)

Hi Ihrs.

Nein auch bei mir dasselbe. Hab sogar einmal deinstalliert und neu, aber WoW ist nicht im Updater. Habt Ihr vllt noch nen anderen Tipp?


----------



## ZAM (7. April 2010)

Jay666 schrieb:


> Hi Ihrs.
> 
> Nein auch bei mir dasselbe. Hab sogar einmal deinstalliert und neu, aber WoW ist nicht im Updater. Habt Ihr vllt noch nen anderen Tipp?



Ruft in Eurem Internet Explorer(!) mal die folgende Seite auf:
http://www.buffed.de.../addons/wow.xml

Wird die XML-Datei korrekt dargestellt, einfach nochmal BLASC3 neu starten und nachschauen.
Falls nicht, einfach mal bei geöffnetem Internet Explorer die Tastenkombination STRG + R drücken.


----------



## Jay666 (7. April 2010)

Oh schon ne Antwort. Danke.

Hab gerade vorher was anderes ausprobiert. Ordner Plugins und Cache gelöscht. BLASC gestartet und siehe da. Auch das hat funktioniert. Musste zwar die Plgins neu installieren, sonstige Nebenwirkungen noch nicht bekannt.

Und Euch buffed auch noch vielen Dank. Für die Mühe


----------



## Cloudi (7. April 2010)

Ok... Der Tipp von Jay hat bei mir auch geholfen. THX


----------



## Luzisto (6. Juni 2010)

In der der Datei http://www.buffed.de.../addons/wow.xml stimmen die Links zu den Userdaten nicht.

Beispiel:

```
<File>ftp://ftp.buffed.de/pub/buffed/wow/ui_mods/BLASCrafter2_Userdata_43.zip</File>
```

richtig wäre:

```
<File>ftp://ftp.buffed.de/pub/buffed/wow/bc2/BLASCrafter2_Userdata_43.zip</File>
```

Die Dateien liegen nicht bei den Addons im Verzeichnis "ui_mods" sondern in einem eigenen Namens "bc2".


Gruß Luzisto


----------



## Alter (18. Juni 2010)

HealBot hat jetzt die Version 3.3.5.0.rc5 und Blasc zeigt immer noch 3.3.0.2 an.

Seht doch mal nach was da los ist ich habe jetzt schon 2 mal selbst ein update gemacht.

Ach und eure Datenbank hat ja immer den neusten.

Gruß Alter


----------



## Noitan (6. Oktober 2010)

Also mein Updater bleibt leer auch nachdem ich das mache was Zam vorgeschlagen hat.
Ist XP evtl zu alt für so was ?


----------

